# Late Monday



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Got home around 4:30. Called Beavis and we headed out about 5. We were able to find plenty of good water in Cedar Creek to work. My first cast was a trout. RJ followed up with another right away.

RJ picked up the nicest trout of the trip when we switched shorelines










I spotted a school pushing out of a creek mouth and picked up this red










We picked up another red and a few trout in about an hours worth of fishing. Now I remember why I live here...


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't know about that rat red, but that's one beautiful sunset!! 

Ron


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I don't know about that dink red, but that's one beautiful sunset!!
> 
> Ron


Actually the second red was smaller than that. :

I thought small trout were "dinks" and small reds were "rats"

How'd you do today???


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Monday. I dragged my butt to work and finished up a month long project. Now I can start fixing all the stuff that sat around while I was working on the big project. Must be nice to go fishing on a Monday evening. 

Thanks for sharing though. Keeps me motivated for when I get a few days off to my self.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

> > I don't know about that rat red, but that's one beautiful sunset!!
> >
> > Ron
> 
> ...


Rat red, yeah, that's what I said! 

Fishin'? What's that! I haven't been in two weeks. At least it seems that long. I MAY be able to try tomorrow! But, I will be in the kayak because I still haven't fixed my trailer bunks!

Ron


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Great! I got a landlubber bustin my [email protected] now ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

Good luck tomorrow. Come by and grab my boat if you need it. It is sittin on "E" though.

Tony


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Great job guys, glad somebody is out on the wada on a monday.


----------

